

Sun Tzu's 'The Art of War': Comic Book Adaptation Now on Android - TheSaaSGuy
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/10/22/prweb8901857.DTL

======
blakdawg
It's also on Kindle, and Apple iOS products. Why is the headline written as if
the availability was Android-specific?

